# Once More, For Old Time’s Sake… – Inshore 1/16/2011



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It was a bittersweet parting as my little Gheenoe pulled away from its mooring in Palm Coast, very likely for the last time. :-/ The dock and lift that had been her home these past few years were soon to be disassembled, so she was headed for Bing’s Landing where a truck and trailer sat waiting to pick up the hard-working little boat. At the end of this road trip she’d be garaged, where she would undergo maintenance and repair, before eventually being sold to the highest bidder. 


Overhead, gray angry skies reflected the somber mood below, and the occasional icy drizzle wetted the decks as we navigated our way out of the residential canals. Turning north to face the chill wind head-on, we jumped up on plane and zipped past The Hammock water tower, soon nearing our destination. However, as the ramp drew closer I had a sudden change of heart and instead continued northward, toward our favorite flat and the extreme low tide we’d surely find there. We’d fish it one more time together, for old time’s sake. [smiley=toast.gif]


We coasted into the shallows and found a hull-scraping low tide waiting for us, the very conditions this small boat was designed for, and the fourth cast around a fully exposed bed of oysters demonstrated exactly why, as a 22” red exploded from mere inches of water chasing a fast-moving jerk shad. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]









Not having planned to fish, the waterproof camera was left back at the ranch :, so after posing for a quick cell phone picture the redfish was sent on its way and our meandering course among the drying mollusks continued.


Two more legal redfish later we came upon a deeper puddle where water would hold even when the rest of the flat went bone dry. As I hoped, this deeper pocket was teaming with hungry flounder that could be seen aggressively prowling the bottom and preying on anything that crossed their path . Sixteen of them did us the honor of coming aboard, before the tide crept to a halt along with the bite. [smiley=supercool.gif]

























































After returning thirteen of those flatties to their watery home, it was time to go. :'( As with every single outing before, the Gheenoe escaped from the nearly dry flat that would have surely stranded most other vessels, and with a final bump and grind over the muddy bottom, she turned her bow south toward the ramp and her new temporary home. [smiley=tinyviolin.gif] It’s unlikely she’ll ever touch those waters again, at least with me at the helm, but I’m hopeful we’ll have time to squeeze in a few other adventures before she’s sold.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to go down swinging Jeff.  
Looks like a nice flounder dinner for everyone.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

good report, hopefully you will not be without a boat for too long


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> At the end of this road trip she’d be garaged, where she would undergo maintenance and repair, before eventually being sold to the highest bidder.


 

Say it isn't so......


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Way to go down swinging Jeff.
> Looks like a nice flounder dinner for everyone.


I kept a few for my inlaws, but didn't keep any for myself. Unless I can eat them within a day or two, I'd rather leave em for someone else. 



> good report, hopefully you will not be without a boat for too long


I'll keep fishing out of the 'noe until it sells (if it sells). Might as well hit some other places while its on the trailer.  Then after it's gone, who knows how long til I find a replacement. 



> Say it isn't so......


Yep, it's time for something new, or at least different.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

It's good to see your report again....and u will miss your gheenoe highsider because it's perfect extremely lowtide creek boat. Get an LT25! ;D

I went there at bings landing and was on LT25 fishing on those tidal creeks few weeks ago. But on the way back to the boat ramp and my gheenoe lowtide 25 end up got stuck on the mud on the way out! It's PIA to drag this Lowtide across mud about 60 yds it wasnt fun so from now on NMZ or highsider will be better for those creeks.

Keep your highsider for the creeks and treat yourself a nice flats skiff or an lowtide25


----------

